# Certificates attestation from Andhra University



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Is there anybody who got M.Sc/B.Sc or other degree's certificates attested from Andhra University? I would like to know how to get our certificates/mark sheets attested from Andhra University, did you take the sealed envelope back or AU guys directly sent to WES.

Is it better to open the application with WES before sending the documents to institution?

Please help as this is very crucial to proceed further with my visa process.


----------

